
Introducing the Nextcloud Box - reddotX
https://nextcloud.com/box/
======
AstroJetson
There is also a good description here [http://hackerboards.com/private-cloud-
server-and-iot-gateway...](http://hackerboards.com/private-cloud-server-and-
iot-gateway-runs-ubuntu-snappy-on-rpi/)

I have one of the WD drives in there Pi/Drive case and have been pretty happy
with it.

